

Ask HN: What startup/tech podcasts do you listen to? - kacy

I have a 30-45 minute commute each morning to work, and I'm looking for podcast suggestions. I typically listen to most of the 5by5 and TWiT podcasts, but I'm looking for some suggestions. Entrepreneurial podcasts are especially welcome. Thanks! :-)
======
michaelpinto
I'm addicted to This Week in Startups: <http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-
startups/>

Jason Calacanis has some real world empathy for entrepreneurs having been in
the game since the web 1.0 era in NYC. His interviews and insights can be
great, I often find myself reaching to write things down as I listen...

~~~
staunch
#1 This Week in Startups.

#2 This Week in Venture Capital

#3 Mixergy

All three are hit and miss. The best episodes of each are equally great
because it's usually the interviewee that makes or breaks it.

------
russjhammond
Killer Innovations - a pretty good listen for ways to look at problems and
keep innovating

Automate my Small Business - to hear interesting ways to put parts of your bis
on auto pilot

Manager Tools - to learn how to manage the team you are building

NPR Planet Money - to know what is happening in the economy and how it might
affect me and my bis

------
wmboy
Mixergy interviews are great to listen to. Not sure if they're still available
on iTunes, I simply download the mp3's from the website as I like to pick and
choose.

Note - most interviews are about an hour long so you'd have to listen to them
over 2 commutes.

------
ig1
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

(they cover a much wider range than web tech though; some of their biotech and
clean energy ones are particularly good)

------
rrhoover
+1 for This Week in Startups/Venture Capital and Mixergy.

I'm also a long time listener of This Week in Tech/Google with Leo Leporte.
Buzz Out Loud and Today in Tech are also good daily tech headline podcasts.

------
mapster
Mixergy is incredibly valuable. I've started interviewing people in the
markets I am hoping to serve and realized how much people want to share and
how much an entrepreneur can benefit.

------
Chirag
I love <http://iamstarting.com/> for covering Indian entrepreneurs- it's a 30
minute talk a week.

